# Поздравляем с окончанием обучения - Arbitr



## Drongo

Ну что? Обучение окончено, поздравляем *Arbitr*'a с окончанием. Вы спокойным были обучении, где-то спорили, где-то соглашались, но обучение прошли. Я верю, что эти знания будут применяться с пользой для себя и чему-то здесь, вы научились. :good2: И главное, что одно дело доведено до конца, впереди интересная практика, она оставит много эмоций от успешно решённых "живых" тем и вылеченых компьютеров, желаю чтобы все темы решались легко и правильно и полное отсутствие фолсов. :victory: В честь окончания обучения, музыкальный трек - *Михаил Шуфутинский - Марина* 

Ура!


----------



## Arbitr

ой Сань спасибо, неужели кажого своего студента ты так выпускаешь на практику?))
жаль что не на все мои вопросы в обучении вы смогли ответить, ну чтож, будем набивать руку дальше в практике)) куда там дальше?)


----------



## akok

Поздравляю.


----------



## Drongo

Arbitr написал(а):


> жаль что не на все мои вопросы в обучении вы смогли ответить


Ха. Всё знать не возможно, не забывай, я тоже мало знаю. 



Arbitr написал(а):


> куда там дальше?)


Прямо, теперь только прямо.  За баяном. :biggrin:


----------



## Alex.M

Поздравляю!


----------



## iolka

*Поздравляю, любителя ёжиков!*








*В общем, желаю чтоб наши всегда побеждали!*​


----------



## icotonev

Поздравляю...!


----------



## Сашка

Ай молоцца! И всё то ты успеваешь! Поздравляю!


----------



## Arbitr

Drongo написал(а):


> За баяном.


точно ЖУК ты..

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 34 секунды_


Сашка написал(а):


> Ай молоцца! И всё то ты успеваешь! Поздравляю!


ну не все..иначе бы еще весной закончил обучение..если б не ленился..но Саня меня батогами атки заставил окончить))


----------



## Drongo

Arbitr написал(а):


> ну не все..иначе бы еще весной закончил обучение..если б не ленился..


Да, это правда, думаю в марте точно бы мог закончить.


----------



## MotherBoard

Поздравляю!


----------



## Денис

*Arbitr*, поздравляю!  Удачной борьбы!


----------



## Drongo

*Денис*, Даст Бог, завтра тебя будем поздравлять.


----------



## goredey

мои поздраления


----------



## iskander-k

Поздравляю ! 



Arbitr написал(а):


> жаль что не на все мои вопросы в обучении вы смогли ответить,



А что бы ты тогда на практике делал ?  :sarcastic:


----------



## Arbitr

iskander-k написал(а):


> А что бы ты тогда на практике делал


Все Сашки Жуки!!!!


----------



## Drongo

*Arbitr*, Даже не проси, на практике Баянов нету. :biggrin:


----------



## Tiare

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## iskander-k

Arbitr написал(а):


> Все Сашки Жуки!!!!


Не все - только местные.


----------



## edde

Поздравляю!


----------



## Arbitr

iskander-k написал(а):


> Не все - только местные.


Дронго тож местами местный)


----------



## thyrex

Поздравляю. Добро пожаловать на реальную войну со зверьем


----------



## Mila

Поздравляю! Удачи!


----------



## Arbitr

thyrex написал(а):


> Поздравляю. Добро пожаловать на реальную войну со зверьем


да спасибо, хотя на тропу войны уже давно вышел, но это местное, да и случаи все как то легкие попадались..везде AVZ обходился, попробую дерзнуть и замахнуться на помощь здесь ))


----------



## Drongo

*Arbitr*, Смотри какой ты популярный, уже за 20 поздравлений зашкалил. :good2:


Arbitr написал(а):


> везде AVZ обходился


А без баяна обойдёся? :biggrin:


----------



## Arbitr

Drongo написал(а):


> уже за 20 поздравлений зашкалил.


ну ценят не только девушки, и не только за это..)


Drongo написал(а):


> А без баяна обойдёся?


куда я без баяна?))
надоть сестру попросить чтоб приделала баян к моему ежику))


----------



## Alex1983

Поздравляю!!!


----------

